# What II trades have you gotten with Hyatt points?



## darcy (Jun 14, 2008)

I tried to search, but didn't find much information.

Can you give me some examples of what you have been able to trade Hyatt points for in II (location, week, room type)?

Thanks!
Darcy


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Four Season Troon 2-BR, Thanksgiving week

Normally wouldn't trade my Hyatt through II, but thought this exchange was worth it.


----------



## darcy (Jun 14, 2008)

jerseygirl said:


> Four Season Troon 2-BR, Thanksgiving week
> 
> Normally wouldn't trade my Hyatt through II, but thought this exchange was worth it.



Hmmm.  Do you mean you didn't deposit your points in II until you saw that available?  If that is the case, how do you know how many points it will cost you to do that trade?  Does your Hyatt show up in your II account so that you can do a "fake" trade?  I know how to do that with my Marriotts, but my Hyatt isn't listed in my II account.  Maybe that is the problem...


----------



## Kal (Jun 14, 2008)

Darcy - The Hyatt Interval account is a separate stand-alone account which is not combined with any existing Interval account.


----------



## darcy (Jun 14, 2008)

Kal said:


> Darcy - The Hyatt Interval account is a separate stand-alone account which is not combined with any existing Interval account.




So I have to open a separate account if/when I am interested in trading Hyatt through II?  Seems cumbersome, but ok.


----------



## Kal (Jun 14, 2008)

Hyatt provides the Interval account and the fee for that account is included in the annual maintenance fee.  Agree, that is clearly one of the bad features of the Hyatt program.  Not only that, if you own 2 Hyatt units, you pay TWO Interval membership fees, one for each unit.  Then if you have a separate non-Hyatt Interval account, then you are paying three membership fees.  Fortunately, when you own multiple Hyatt units, all those Hyatt accounts are merged into a single Hyatt/Interval account.


----------



## darcy (Jun 14, 2008)

Kal said:


> Hyatt provides the Interval account and the fee for that account is included in the annual maintenance fee.  Agree, that is clearly one of the bad features of the Hyatt program.  Not only that, if you own 2 Hyatt units, you pay TWO Interval membership fees, one for each unit.  Then if you have a separate non-Hyatt Interval account, then you are paying three membership fees.  Fortunately, when you own multiple Hyatt units, all those Hyatt accounts are merged into a single Hyatt/Interval account.



I Hyatt provides the account and fee, can I expect to receive something soon from Interval about a new account?  I assume it should happen automatically...I wanted to get onto the Hyatt website as soon as possible, so I called them and got the info required (still haven't received it by mail), but it will be a while before I have points to trade in II, so I'm not in any rush for that.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 14, 2008)

darcy said:


> I Hyatt provides the account and fee, can I expect to receive something soon from Interval about a new account?  I assume it should happen automatically...I wanted to get onto the Hyatt website as soon as possible, so I called them and got the info required (still haven't received it by mail), but it will be a while before I have points to trade in II, so I'm not in any rush for that.




Yes you will-
It does take a little time- 
I found that if I called Hyatt- they sped up the process- and were able to give me the interval account number also a week or so after I got my HYatt membership #.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 15, 2008)

darcy said:


> Hmmm.  Do you mean you didn't deposit your points in II until you saw that available?  If that is the case, how do you know how many points it will cost you to do that trade?



Correct -- I did not deposit my points until I saw this trade.

Points required to trade with II:

Season................Studio....1 BR....2 BR....3 BR....4 BR 
GREEN .................. 260......540.....800....1,060....1,320
YELLOW..................360......740....1,100...1,460....1,820
RED........................430......870....1,300...1,730.....2,160  

So my trade was 1300 points.


----------



## Floridaski (Jun 15, 2008)

*Hyatt II trades*

I have had good success with II trades until 2009 ski season.  

I traded 1300 Hyatt points for week 13 (Easter week, spring break) for the Grand Timber Lodge in Breck, the Hyatt in Breck would have taken 1880.

I have also traded into Marriott one bedrooms for two separate week 7 (Presidents week) for 870 Hyatt points.  Again great value with just a few points. 

This year it is proving more difficult to get the II trades, I think owners are not depositing their weeks due to the fact that they have to pre-pay MF.  The economy is effecting the trading ability - this is just my opinion.  It looks like we will have to spend the full 1880 or take a studio for our 2009 ski trip.  I am on the wait list for Hyatt Main Street and I will hopefully clear the wait list.  Perhaps II will come thru - but I am not holding my breath.  I had II points when I purchased the resale week and I have deposited my few left over points every year.  But, in the future I think I may leave them in the Hyatt account and use in LCUP if needed.  

I am not overly pleased with II results this year, hopefully it will change!


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jun 17, 2008)

darcy said:


> I tried to search, but didn't find much information.
> 
> Can you give me some examples of what you have been able to trade Hyatt points for in II (location, week, room type)?
> 
> ...



I traded 870 points for a 1-bedroom in Hawaii New Years Week (week 52 I think). The confirmation came about a week after my initial request, 

-TJ


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Jun 17, 2008)

Traded 1300 Hyatt points in to a Two Bedroom at Disney Boardwalk and also at a different time in to a two bedroom at Disney Old Key West.  Both were fabulous.


----------

